# Gerd, Chest Pain and Esophageal Spasm Problems



## ajimaging (Aug 13, 2002)

After having three endoscopies, two upper GI tests, Esophogram, 24-Hr PH and Manometry tests, I have been diagnosed with Hiatal Hernia, very bad case of Gerd and esophageal spasms (motility disorder of the esophagus) and gastritis. I have been to a gastro esophageal specialist in NYC recommended by the top gastro esophageal dr. in Phildelphia, who only recommended Tofranil and said he didn't want to see me again. I take Pepsid (20 mg. 2 x per day) for the reflux (which doesn't help too much). Tried the PPI's - can't tolerate them because of headaches, diarrhea or additional gas. When I wake up I usually have yellow sour mucous in my mouth. I've been to many gastro drs. and no one can help me. I get chest pains, pains in my arms, grunting and gurgling in the esophagus, stomach and colon. I also take Celexa, Klonopin, (tapering off of Neurontin) and Trasadone. I watch my diet, have the head of my bed raised. I also had a colonoscopy which revealed IBS and diverticulosis. After the colonoscopy I had severe pains across my colon and have had two CAT Scans which revealed a thickening of the wall of the colon. My gastro dr. has now ordered an MRI and then he will compare all the tests. Everything got worse after I had my gallbladder and stones removed. I believe the gastro system and head are all connected by two things; serotonin levels and the vagus nerve.If anyone knows of anything that can help me, please reply. Thanks.


----------



## writerwoman2002 (Aug 13, 2002)

Hi,I can realte to what you are saying. It is soooo frustrating to have so many tests and then still don't have the answers!I too have hiatel hernia that creeps up quite often. I will tell you what has helped tremendously for me--accupressure. My chiro has me lay down and with both sides of his two first fingers, he pushes the stomach back down and massages the stomach to get things moving and calm things down. It hurts like h**l but afterwards, I feel so much better!It might work for you too.I agree with the head and body connected. I have too little serotonin, which caused me to have panic attacks frequently. When I dealt with the head stuff, as in bio feedback and self-talk, it helped with my GERD. I believe 100% has to do with STRESS!!!







For that, I take Valerian and Kava Kava. It WORKS! For the GERD, I take Aloe Vera and too take Pepsid. It helps when I cut out chocolate, dairy, tomatoes--anything that is too acidic.Hope this helps.


----------



## MishaDonna (Aug 7, 2002)

A,I don't have all the same problems, nor is my GERD as serious as yours, so, maybe I can't help. But I will say, before I was diagnosed with GERD and gastritis, I could have been the poster child for Prevacid. I did very few of the "no-no's" for GERD--good diet, 5 lbs away from ideal weight, no caffine, no smoking, no drinking.....SO....that leaves my head and stress, right? I have come to it slowly, and not through any help I got at the Doc's office. Since I have other stress related disorders, this is just the next one. ....SO....the therapy I have prescribed for myself is a complete dietary overhaul until the gastritis subsides...then strictly sticking to the recommended foods. AND better stress management--which I was ignoring. For me, that's guided meditation and sound healing. Sounds goofy, but I think it's already helped. As you say, it's mind/body, only, nobody wants to tackle the disease that way. Wouldn't it be nice if the insurance company would spring for consultation with a stress counselor and a dietician?Go for it.DMB


----------



## bkitts (Jun 1, 1999)

I have had IBS for 6 years! Chronic pain, there everyday. It's moved to my pelvic for 2 years during that time. NOW, it's not in the colon anymore, but rather in the throat!!! I feel like I have to swallow all the time, lump feeling, mild heartburn, nothing helps there, chest pain!!! Pretty much the same symptoms. Well, I've been on Klonopin for 4 years. Just winged off of paxil, and now on Norpramin which has been better for depression without the numbing feeling. WELL, I go to biofeedback, and I'm convinced that mine is 100% stress!!! I'm a single dad raising 2 girls by myself, drive an hour through the city, run an IT department with major responsibilites, back home in traffic, cook, clean, homework, and I'm worn out!!! I don't go to the doctor because between 3 GI's, 2 scopes bottom and top, 3 CT's 3 MRI's, even one of the brain, barium's etc... and always perfect health, I just don't see going back and doing it all again. KLONOPIN takes it away about 70%!! I'm starting a lot of exercise, eating better, and stress management. I truly believe STRESS to be the major factor. GOSH, it just plain feels like my throat is swollen at times!!!


----------

